# To all Samsung Galaxy S2 Users !



## Kvishal (Oct 21, 2011)

I had this question to all Samsung Galaxy S2 users. is the Voice Recognition Software in the SGS-2 any good ? is it as good as Siri in the iPhone 4S ? Does it recognize, understands,follow, implements most of the Voice commands given by the user ? I think it is called *Vlingo *in Android-SGS-2 !

Since the Screen on the SGS-2 is a Gorilla Glass, is a Scratch Guard, Screen Guard really required in SGS-2 ? I know some of you would say it is better to have it ? But my question is keeping aside having it is better factor, is it really required ? Like the Iphone 4/4S Screen is also a Gorilla Glass display it absolutely doesn't require any protection what so ever !!


----------



## abhidev (Oct 21, 2011)

try dropping the iphone from a shoulder height and see the difference...

[YOUTUBE]elKxgsrJFhw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok Thats an interesting fact. But that does not quite answer my question. Any more observation, answers coming ?


----------



## sygeek (Oct 21, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> I had this question to all Samsung Galaxy S2 users. is the Voice Recognition Software in the SGS-2 any good ? is it as good as Siri in the iPhone 4S ? Does it recognize, understands,follow, implements most of the Voice commands given by the user ? I think it is called *Vlingo *in Android-SGS-2 !


Well, Vlingo is just an application for Android so don't expect deeper integration. It is not as good as Siri, comparatively. But in itself it is actually pretty decent.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 21, 2011)

When apple releases something and android tries to copy it, mostly it never beats the original so don't go expecting a Siri app on android. But it will nevertheless do the job. 

Android has more to offer than iOS but apple has a few core areas where it beats android.

Drop test? Why is everyone quoting that?
On that scale Casio G'zone phones are the best phones in the world


----------



## sygeek (Oct 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> When apple releases something and android tries to copy it, mostly it never beats the original so don't go expecting a Siri app on android. But it will nevertheless do the job.
> 
> Android has more to offer than iOS but apple has a few core areas where it beats android.


lol..notifications, split keyboard and apps on lockscreen (there's more). Sounds familiar? iOS5 copied most of it features from Android. If Android would be copying iOS then there would've been a Siri-like feature in Android already. But wait, Android already had voice search, Apple copied the feature and created Siri off it. Though, I agree Siri, of course, is way better, but it copied it's core idea from Android at the first place.

I'm not saying if the Apple feature's are good or bad. Most of them are good, even the copied ones (note - most). Siri is great, actually, pretty great. I appreciate technology, regardless of the brand which renders it.



Sarath said:


> Drop test? Why is everyone quoting that?
> On that scale Casio G'zone phones are the best phones in the world


Most people don't, but it certainly is a factor, maybe not a major one, but it certainly matters. I wouldn't want a phone that breaks on a single fall. My phone falls off so many times that I doubt if iPhone would be able to survive it. Add to that, Apple offers no warranty for such damages.

Look, I appreciate what Apple did with iPhone, over all it's great but saying Android copied Apple makes you sound downright stupid and "just another" fanboy.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 22, 2011)

^I respect most of your points but calling a xperia arc user running android 2.3.4 an apple fanboy seems more stupid. 

BTW whats split keyboard?

I did notice notifications which was a blatant copy but when I digged deeper I got lost in the other awesome features of iOS 5. I respect apple not for what they bring but for keeping google on their heels which in turn benefits my android with awesome updates. I hope you get my point.

BTW apple fanboy ROFL. Unless I buy some shares of that company I wouldn't really be biased or prejudiced towards anyone.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 22, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^I respect most of your points but calling a xperia arc user running android 2.3.4 an apple fanboy seems more stupid.
> 
> BTW whats split keyboard?
> 
> ...


Well, how do you back your statement, which made you sound like an apple fanboy at the first place?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 22, 2011)

Like I said before in another thread. I love my android and can never shift to iOS. I acknowledge Androids weaknesses and appreciate apples strengths. Period.


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 22, 2011)

Still waiting for an answer to my other question 

is the Screen which is a Gorilla Screen Display of the SGS-2 Scratch Resistant, does anyone has a experience of not putting a scarch guard on the SGS-2 and the screen still being in a superb shape.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 22, 2011)

iPhones don't have Gorilla glass. Apple have never accepted (nor denied) this. But it certainly is not Gorilla glass, but some other aluminosilicate derivative, which is not as strong as the Gorilla. If you think iPhone can do without a scratch guard, think again. 
On the other hand, I used to own a Nokia N8 once, and a Desire HD after that. Both had Gorilla Glass on their top, and I used both of them without a scratch guard from day 1. Never had any scratches or anything (I used to put out cigarette butts on the Desire HD just to show off ). So, S2 should perform the same.


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok, I am wondering with a entire thread other than this on SGS-2 Fan Club no one from there has reacted to my question. Would be interesting to hear from the Actual SGS-2 users who incase have not put a scratchguard on their screens and then what is their experience rather then assuming that SGS-2 should do ok even without a scratch guard. Need Real Life Experience with SGS-2



Sarath said:


> When apple releases something and android tries to copy it, mostly it never beats the original so don't go expecting a Siri app on android. But it will nevertheless do the job.




Found this Hilarious Video on Siri, Boy ! This Lady has some Brains, is one intelligent voice...is Siri !!

A Duet with Siri [VIDEO]


----------



## sygeek (Oct 22, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> Ok, I am wondering with a entire thread other than this on SGS-2 Fan Club no one from there has reacted to my question. Would be interesting to hear from the Actual SGS-2 users who incase have not put a scratchguard on their screens and then what is their experience rather then assuming that SGS-2 should do ok even without a scratch guard. Need Real Life Experience with SGS-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS, If you want real experience, just ask in the Samsung Galaxy S2 discussion thread


----------



## abhidev (Oct 25, 2011)

@kvishal:  first of all r u planning to buy any of those 2? If yes then SGS-2 is the best phone till now in the price its been offered for.....go for it....use a scratch guard for ur own self satisfaction  .....y ask same questions again n again


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 25, 2011)

No idea why the Voice Command needs an internet connection for.
Who said GG doesn't need a protective screen? No way I'd NOT use it without one!


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 25, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @kvishal:  first of all r u planning to buy any of those 2? If yes then SGS-2 is the best phone till now in the price its been offered for.....go for it....use a scratch guard for ur own self satisfaction  .....y ask same questions again n again



Same Question again ?? What r u talking about ?  Which same question ?


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

Try rubbing Gorilla glass with a mere sand particle.  Guaranted scratch. (don't try this)

Be safe and put a scratch-guard since you live in India.


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 25, 2011)

ico said:


> Try rubbing Gorilla glass with a mere sand particle.  Guaranted scratch. (don't try this)
> 
> Be safe and put a scratch-guard since you live in India.




I will tell you tell you about a incident that I saw I was in the Official Apple Stores in one of the Suburban Stores in Mumbai. And just to show how Scratch proof the Screen of the Iphone 4 is...The Customer Service guy there Rubbed his Locker Keys, Yes literally the Keys, the tip of the key on the iPhone-4 screen. And I could not believe my eyes  It absolutely did not have any impact on the screen of iPhone-4. Not a single scratch on the screen !! Boy !! Wasn't I truly amazed waoh !


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

yup, Metallic objects won't be able to scratch it. Silica/sand is something different.

Silica is harder than Gorilla glass on the Mohs scale...it will scratch it.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 26, 2011)

@kvishal: same thing of asking whether the screen can be scratched or not...whether to get the scratch resistant or not...which one is scratch resistant Iphone or S-2....


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 26, 2011)

There is a simple logic behind this question. if u wanna be on the safer side put a protective guard on the screen "SIMPLE" isn't it?


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 26, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @kvishal: same thing of asking whether the screen can be scratched or not...whether to get the scratch resistant or not...which one is scratch resistant Iphone or S-2....



So if you understand simple English, you will realise that, is the native phone screen scratch resistant or not is a one different question !! And if it is a Scratch Resistant Screen like the iPhone 4, is it normal to use it without a scratch guard is a different question. Read the question properly and understand it. If you don't understand ask.

Simple !


----------



## abhidev (Oct 26, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> So if you understand simple English, you will realise that, is the native phone screen scratch resistant or not is a one different question !! And if it is a Scratch Resistant Screen like the iPhone 4, is it normal to use it without a scratch guard is a different question. Read the question properly and understand it. If you don't understand ask.
> 
> Simple !



How many times do you want the public to repeat it for you?? As for the simple English is concerned, what part of any of these posts you still didn't understand?
After so many replies to your question u r simply asking same things again...whats the point of opening this thread anyway??


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I know that this is out of the regular flow of the above discussion. But since siri is mentioned, Id like u guys to try out "iris" (siri backwards  ) for android. Its on the market for free, you need to have voice commands and a TTS lib installed before you can use it. The developer claims to have coded the whole app in less than 8 hrs(which is a remarkable feat IMO)

NOTE: its still in its ALPHA stage so dont expect GladOS


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 26, 2011)

abhidev said:


> How many times do you want the public to repeat it for you?? As for the simple English is concerned, what part of any of these posts you still didn't understand?
> After so many replies to your question u r simply asking same things again...whats the point of opening this thread anyway??



Since I have started this thread I have been following this thread, you need not tell me if it has been answered or not? If you think it has been answered please post it here again so I know that it has been answered and I was Dumb to ask it again. And if not, it would mean who is !!



guru_urug said:


> Well I know that this is out of the regular flow of the above discussion. But since siri is mentioned, Id like u guys to try out "iris" (siri backwards  ) for android. Its on the market for free, you need to have voice commands and a TTS lib installed before you can use it. The developer claims to have coded the whole app in less than 8 hrs(which is a remarkable feat IMO)
> 
> NOTE: its still in its ALPHA stage so dont expect GladOS



Iris is what you are talking about it is so useless that I had to ask my Brother to uninstall it. It is absolutely unresponsive and often misunderstands one word for another. I am curious to find out when iPhone 4S is officially released in India, how Siri does ? Iris is no match to Siri from what the way it all looks.


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 27, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> Since I have started this thread I have been following this thread, you need not tell me if it has been answered or not? If you think it has been answered please post it here again so I know that it has been answered and I was Dumb to ask it again. And if not, it would mean who is !!
> 
> Iris is what you are talking about it is so useless that I had to ask my Brother to uninstall it. It is absolutely unresponsive and often misunderstands one word for another. I am curious to find out when iPhone 4S is officially released in India, how Siri does ? Iris is no match to Siri from what the way it all looks.



Chill dude, Its clearly obvious that u are more inclined towards showing the iphone 4s is superior(both in voice recognition and in screen glass). So just get it and dont use a scratch guard on it, if u think that its titanium alloy.
Firstly I dont understand why compare whether or not u have to put scratch guard on iphone and S2? 
Just put a scratch guard by spending a small fraction of the money you saved by not getting a iphone and you will forget your screen ever had one. 
BTW my classmates iphone 4 has scratches on it. Its not as scratch resistant as you are making it sound. 
Over time with acidic reactions and interaction with weather factors, the glass gets weaker and starts to form microscopic pits which form weakness on the surface. So its better to have scratch guard on any screen, Gorilla or not!

Ppl above are saying that putting scratch guard on a mobile with gorilla glass is of personal choice. Like ico said its scratch resistant to most surfaces but not sand and other small particulates. Also y do u want to risk it? If u can spend so much to get a 30k phone invest 200 bucks more and get a scratch guard

*Answers related to your questions in this thread:*
"Well, Vlingo is just an application for Android so don't expect deeper integration. It is not as good as Siri, comparatively. But in itself it is actually pretty decent."

"iPhones don't have Gorilla glass. Apple have never accepted (nor denied) this. But it certainly is not Gorilla glass, but some other aluminosilicate derivative, which is not as strong as the Gorilla. If you think iPhone can do without a scratch guard, think again. 
On the other hand, I used to own a Nokia N8 once, and a Desire HD after that. Both had Gorilla Glass on their top, and I used both of them without a scratch guard from day 1. Never had any scratches or anything (I used to put out cigarette butts on the Desire HD just to show off ). So, S2 should perform the same."

 "FFS, If you want real experience, just ask in the Samsung Galaxy S2 discussion thread"

"@kvishal: first of all r u planning to buy any of those 2? If yes then SGS-2 is the best phone till now in the price its been offered for.....go for it....use a scratch guard for ur own self satisfaction  .....y ask same questions again n again "

"Who said GG doesn't need a protective screen? No way I'd NOT use it without one!"

" Try rubbing Gorilla glass with a mere sand particle.  Guaranted scratch. (don't try this)
Be safe and put a scratch-guard since you live in India."

"yup, Metallic objects won't be able to scratch it. Silica/sand is something different.
Silica is harder than Gorilla glass on the Mohs scale...it will scratch it."

Also I didnt claim Iris is as good as Siri!! Its still in alpha! and only has 8hrs of dev work behind it. Let it develop over a few months and we'll see a huge difference. I was able to use the app properly, it understood my speech properly but the answers werent always as i expected. Still I was impressed by its quality. Thats my opinion.


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> Since I have started this thread I have been following this thread, you need not tell me if it has been answered or not? If you think it has been answered please post it here again so I know that it has been answered and I was Dumb to ask it again. And if not, it would mean who is !!
> 
> 
> 
> Iris is what you are talking about it is so useless that I had to ask my Brother to uninstall it. It is absolutely unresponsive and often misunderstands one word for another. I am curious to find out when iPhone 4S is officially released in India, how Siri does ? Iris is no match to Siri from what the way it all looks.


It has been answered pretty straightforwardly by me. Gorilla glass can't be scratched by metals whether sharp or not as they fall below on the Mohs scale, but it will get scratched by silica/sand particle as it falls above.

So, put a screen guard because dust flies everywhere in India. Few particles land on your screen and you swipe, minor scratches.

Haven't I clearly mentioned this in my posts?  



Spoiler






ico said:


> Try rubbing Gorilla glass with a mere sand particle.  Guaranted scratch. (don't try this)
> 
> Be safe and put a scratch-guard since you live in India.





ico said:


> yup, Metallic objects won't be able to scratch it. Silica/sand is something different.
> 
> Silica is harder than Gorilla glass on the Mohs scale...it will scratch it.







As far as Siri is concerned, good luck if you don't have a clear voice with an Indian accent. It will only work if you have an American accent.

I have better things to do with my phone rather than just utter random things to a program. I've got many reasons to go for iPhone 4S. A gmmick like Siri is not one of them.

Thread locked.


----------

